

When Apps Meet Cloud Storage: Tectonic Shift Ahead - brettcvz
http://www.wired.com/insights/2012/12/when-apps-meet-cloud-storage-tectonic-shift-ahead/

======
avolcano
Not shocked by the self-promotion Dass has here, considering where his
interests are, but his point is ultimately a good one.

I think Filepicker is neat software, but can't wait for a more open solution
like Web Intents to mature.

------
secabeen
I don't know many SLR photo shooters who store their RAW files in the cloud.
They're too big, and you can't upload them to flickr anyways. Video is even
bigger. For people creating content using images or video, cloud storage will
have to wait for Google Fiber for all.

------
cpsales
This is the most blatant piece of self promotion, I can't believe Wired posted
this.

Reading this is like someone arguing, the world is going mobile. Yea brilliant
observation.

~~~
bitcartel
It's posted under the section "Contributor Content" which is a fancy way of
saying "PAID ADVERTISING".

------
micloud
The Death of Local Storage is near? Really?

I would rather consolidate my data using personal cloud solutions like Tonido
rather than spreading my personal data across multiple cloud storage services.

~~~
Dirlewanger
"I would rather consolidate my data using personal cloud solutions like Tonido
rather than spreading my personal data across multiple cloud storage
services."

You see what you just said? You said a perfectly legitimate alternative that
most tech-savvy people (i.e. most of this site's userbase) will understand.
That ditzy girl you hit on last week at the bar, some weird fruity drink in
one hand, iPhone in the other? She wouldn't understand. She does, however,
understand using her Dropbox to store all her photos from Instagram at the
push of a button on Instagram's website...or some other possibility, I don't
know.

I'll never have the cloud as my be-all end-all backup for media and the like
but your average moron who dabbles in ten different applications' "social
networks" will eat it up.

